# Our new Hedgehog



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi All, My b/f and I just adopted our first hedge hog an hour ago.......He already peed on me...hehehe He is pedgree and is 8 month old...Here is his pic...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw, he's a cutie!  What are you guys going to name him?


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

He's name "WAS" Froufrou YUCK is all I can say...We think we will call him Spike....Borring I know but it suits him for now...when we try to touch him he hisses and sorta jumps..hehe will take some time  they are picky!! but adooable!


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

He is adorable! Looks very similar to my 5-month old boy I just got today as well. 
I agree about the name thing, no one can agree. My Mom wants me to name him Sonic, and I just don't want to. I want Henry, but, my Mom doesn't. So, we'll see. Talk it over at dinner. Haha.


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought it was so cute I had him on a pad on my pad and he put his nose up my sleeve and then bit me....not hard..But to say..".Leave me alone...I just got here and your bugging me to much. Leave me alone till I'm awake...." But even though he bit me already he's got a forever home with 7 hamster, 1 rats, 1 mouse, 1 goldfish, and 2 guineas pigs..

I have a question when we try to touch him his does a very intense sniffing sound and jerks his head keeps hiding his head..I know he's in new surrounding but just wondering if this is normal?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's him hissing. Most hedgies don't like to be petted at first, especially on the head. If they are very afraid they'll jump and click at you as well. :roll:


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

He came with ROYAL CANIN Kitten 34 ....Is that ok for him or should I get better stuff?


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

I do know from all my research though that for the first 24 hours you are supposed to just leave them in the cage and let them be and adjust.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Royal Canin Kitten is fine for babies, but you will want to wean him onto something lower fat once he is settled in his new home. In the diet and nutrition section, there is a dry cat food list, as well as lots of people's opinions on different foods. Make sure when changing foods you do it slowly so it doesn't upset his stomach.


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

Also what kind of bedding is the best....he has wood chip now but it buggs my alergy and wondering can I use Carefresh....We use it for our 7 hamster, 1 rats, 1 mouse...

Also is there a food safe and not safe list....


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all Just wondering..our new hedgie seems to like having his back rubbed from front to back..he does not hiss ..but im concerded of hurting his quills...also he like his nose rubbed is this ok??? and he was licking me today!  its so cute!


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Carefresh is fine to use but alot of hedgie owners use fleece liners. Just pieces of fleece cut to fit the bottom of the cage. If you would like really nice liners, Nancy makes some really nice things. I got her deluxe liner package and could not be more pleased with all of the stuff, Bruce likes it too! Thanks again Nancy!

Here is a pic of Bruce trying his hat out for the first time. He has given up his igloo for the hat. He loves it!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww, Bruce's bum is so cute. I'm glad you both like his new things.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute lil hedgie butt! And very nice hat and liners!


----------

